# bird brain gose for joy ride



## pyrodarknessanny (Mar 29, 2011)

ok so its not exactly reptile news, but since eckkies are on permit i think its relevant 

Man puts parrot on windscreen wipers

warning the video fotage is destressing


----------



## dangles (Mar 29, 2011)

what a fool. i hope they get him for reckless driving too


----------



## woody101 (Mar 29, 2011)

stupid hillbilly he should be shot


----------



## Jackrabbit (Mar 29, 2011)

They have his name why aren't they charging him with cruelty to animals to help put a stop to this sort of thing.

Until they start charging people they will continue to think it is funny and put videos up.


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Mar 29, 2011)

i think he should be strung up by his thumbs a beaten with a cat-of-ninetails for a while. 

but honestly he SHOULD ge max punishment 
and be baned from having any pets, as well as banned form the wildlife permit system


----------



## abnrmal91 (Mar 29, 2011)

This is the sort of thing were a eye for a eye would be appropriate.


----------



## timantula (Mar 29, 2011)

this idiot has now closed his youtube acc...... ive found out his name and close to where he lives........ enuff said by me


----------



## Sarah (Mar 29, 2011)

alas eckies are no longer on license here in Vic most have been taken off, otherwise DES might have stepped in, but the RSPCA are onto it according to their website . Can only hope with all the coverage that the poor bird will be taken off him . Eclectus parrots are very sensitive and very intelligent , he would have been terrified. btw he is on facebook also.


----------



## FAY (Mar 29, 2011)

He looked like an uneducated halfwit...I would expect nothing more.


----------



## timantula (Mar 29, 2011)

Sarah said:


> alas eckies are no longer on license here in Vic most have been taken off, otherwise DES might have stepped in, but the RSPCA are onto it according to their website . Can only hope with all the coverage that the poor bird will be taken off him . Eclectus parrots are very sensitive and very intelligent , he would have been terrified. btw he is on facebook also.


yea i saw him on fb....but after the comments i posted on its video i cant really become friends with him... i was only going to so i could befriend him. but ill let the law do whats right!!!


----------



## Gone_Feral (Mar 29, 2011)

Youtube is still there.

I hope this gets forwarded on to the Traffic branch, pretty sure the footage is evidence of at least dangerous driving.


----------



## snakeluvver (Mar 29, 2011)

See I think this is one of those cases where he should be punished by being strapped to a car and driven along a freeway at 100kph. Actually, no safety straps. He just has to hold on. Spray his eyes with the soapy windscreen wiper water and whack him with the windscreen wipers.


----------



## Banjo (Mar 29, 2011)

Redneck


----------



## bigfella77 (Apr 3, 2011)

My god, listen to the guy, he is definately a few cards short of a deck. He should not be allowed to have a car license not to mention owning an animal of any description. People like this should be spayed, I expect this idiot to turn up in the Darwin Awards.


----------



## Indysmum (Apr 7, 2011)

I get a ticket for parking on my front nature strip but this guy gets? errm errm..nothing . Thought there were now laws about unrestrained animals in vehicles after many dogs injured falling off the back of utes. I could be wrong.


----------



## feedthepanda2 (Apr 7, 2011)

The bird's eyes are closed. That MUST mean he's asleep. I mean, why else would his eyes be closed when travelling 100kmp/h on the windscreen? T__T Smart man is smart.


----------



## sammy_01 (Apr 7, 2011)

he sounded like trent from punchy


----------



## sookie (Apr 7, 2011)

Moron,redneck,hillbilly,waste of space and theiving valuable oxygen.If anyone finds out where this caring individual lives i would love to know.start by puvturing all four tyres on his heap of junk....do this every time he puts new ones for about a month.it looked like it use a good dosing of brake fluid on the bonnet and boot.You be getting my drift.
The poor bird can't defend himself.i wonder if idiot features can?


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 7, 2011)

people like this are a waste of human life. They do not deserve to live in a great country like australia. If he did this overseas in some other countries he would be executed or killed probably.


----------



## JEMMI (Apr 19, 2011)

does anyone know if the bird was saved from this stupid idiot


----------

